# Visa Status in ImmiAccount



## ashishjain (Oct 18, 2016)

I was wondering, what would be the next stage for my visa application which currently shows 'RECEIVED'. I did some research and found this meaningful information on DIBP website.

https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf

Here is the lifecycle of visa status in the ImmiAccount irrespective of the visa subclass.

Thought to share it, as it is Helpful !!


----------



## ibbz87 (Jun 30, 2016)

now co will be assigned to your application and he/she would then review your application and if there is any more info that is needed by them, they would get in tocuh and it goes to assessment in progress.
if all the infor is provided before hand, you can get a direct grant.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andr3w (Apr 29, 2016)

Its now a waiting game until the assigned CO contacts you. There's no way of even knowing if you have been assigned a CO and DIBP request that you only contact them after 3 months of them receiving the application for a status update. If you front loaded everything, the only contact you may get is a grant notification. I uploaded everything, including meds and PCC, except Form 80. 7 weeks after submitting I got a RFI from DIBP, asking for Form 80. I uploaded it same day (had been working on it in the background) and the grant came the next day.


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Status 'received' means it's under processing.

It will be 'received' to 'finalized'.
Or

'Recieved', 'information requested', 'assessment in progress', 'finalized'.

Assessment in progress can only been seen if Co come back for any clarification and you click information provided.



Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## destinedtobe (Jan 11, 2016)

ashishjain said:


> I was wondering, what would be the next stage for my visa application which currently shows 'RECEIVED'. I did some research and found this meaningful information on DIBP website.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf
> 
> ...


It is what it is based on the flowchart you attached.


----------

